# funcionamiento de un igbt



## falcas (Nov 4, 2007)

hola a todos me gustaría que alguien me explicase sin lenguaje muy técnico el funcionamiento de un igbt. transistor de puerta aislada. muchísimas gracias


----------



## Elvic (Nov 4, 2007)

hola falcas
Esta es una explicación bastante sencilla 

Consideremos que el IBGT se encuentra bloqueado inicialmente. Esto significa que no existe ningún voltaje aplicado al gate. Si un voltaje VGS es aplicado al gate, el IGBT enciende inmediatamente, la corriente ID es conducida y el voltaje VDS se va desde el valor de bloqueo hasta cero. LA corriente ID persiste para el tiempo tON en el que la señal en el gate es aplicada. Para encender el IGBT, la terminal drain D debe ser polarizada positivamente con respecto a la terminal S. LA señal de encendido es un voltaje positivo VG que es aplicado al gate G. Este voltaje, si es aplicado como un pulso de magnitud aproximada de 15, puede causar que el tiempo de encendido sea menor a 1 s, después de lo cual la corriente de drain iD es igual a la corriente de carga IL (asumida como constante). Una vez encendido, el dispositivo se mantiene así por una señal de voltaje en el gate. Sin embargo, en virtud del control de voltaje la disipación de potencia en el gate es muy baja.
EL IGBT se apaga simplemente removiendo la señal de voltaje VG de la terminal gate. La transición del estado de conducción al estado de bloqueo puede tomar apenas 2 micro segundos, por lo que la frecuencia de conmutación puede estar en el rango de los 50 kHz.
EL IGBT requiere un valor límite VGS(TH) para el estado de cambio de encendido a apagado y viceversa. Este es usualmente de 4 V. Arriba de este valor el voltaje VDS cae a un valor bajo cercano a los 2 V. Como el voltaje de estado de encendido se mantiene bajo, el gate debe tener un voltaje arriba de 15 V, y la corriente iD se autolimita.
El IGBT se aplica en controles de motores eléctricos tanto de corriente directa como de corriente alterna, manejados a niveles de potencia que exceden los 50 kW. 

http://www.ccpot.galeon.com/enlaces1737117.html


----------



## jorgemora87 (Feb 7, 2010)

el IGBT es un dispositivo de compuerta aislada que tiene las propiedades de un transistor bipolar BJT y un mosfet, ya que en su compuerta (gate) se activa con un voltaje y no una corriente como en el BJT, la corriente que pasa por las terminales C (colector) y E (emisor) es la que tu carga esta consumiendo, al contrario del BJT que su corriente de colector depende de la corriente de base.

El IGBT esta diseñado para soportar voltajes grandes, son idelaes para la construccion de circuitos de potencia como lo son los inversores de voltaje o para la multiplicacion de voltaje, su funcionamiento es sencillo, solo requieres encontrarar el datasheet del numero de parte del IGBT que quieres utilizar


----------



## rofish (May 4, 2010)

Hola a todos, 

¿Puede alguien decirme si hay algún impedimento físico para cambiar la ventana de tensiones de entrada que activan el igbt? 

Ahora tengo un inversor de corriente con un igbt que funciona entre 330 V y 600V y necesitaría cambiarlo para que funcionase entre 250 y 520 V

¿Qué elemento/s tendría que modificar? 

Muchas gracias por adelantado por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2010)

rofish dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿Puede alguien decirme si hay algún impedimento físico para cambiar la ventana de tensiones de entrada que activan el igbt?
> 
> ...




Mmmm...







 R4 y C1.... 


es dificil saber de que estas hablando si no colocas una foto, esquema, o aunquesea  describes el circuito


----------



## rofish (May 25, 2010)

Llevas razón Dano,

El caso es que tengo una instalación fotovoltaica conectada a un inversor de 450 kW a la cual me gustaría poder optimizarle el rendimiento adecuando el rango de tensiones de funcionamiento del inversor al rango real de tensiones que dan los paneles solares (que es diferente del que anunciaban en su hoja de datos).

Si pusiera más paneles en serie para aumentar la tensión a la entrada del inversor habría momentos (cuando las condiciones de radiación y temperatura fueran las adecuadas) en los que la tensión de los paneles superararía la tensión máxima que soporta el sistema y por tanto el fabricante de paneles no me garantiza ese cambio. 

Otra posibilidad que tengo es hacer modificaciones en el inversor, tengo un esquema completo del mismo en pdf, pero no sé cómo colocarlo aquí para que lo veáis. 

La última alternativa que se me ocurre es colocar algún tipo de boost converter entre los paneles y el inversor para conseguir la tensión necesaria a la entrada, pero por lo visto eso interferiría con el sistema de búsqueda del punto del máxima potencia del inversor y sería peor el remedio que la enfermedad. 

Si me dices cómo insertar un pdf te mando el esquema del inversor para daros más datos. 

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------

